# some questions on bridging

## danboston

So I've been trying to figure out network bridges for LXC containers. Despite reading https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LXC I have some questions on bridging. 

1. I use network manager, which means that one could switch from ethernet to wifi to another wifi at a moments notice.  How does that affect bridging?  Does the bridge need to handle two physical internets at once?  Or does network-manager present a virtual network device that I must then bridge to the LXC container?

2. If I run more than one container, does each need a separate bridge?  Can more than one bridge be attached to a network device at the same time?

I've got more questions, I must confess some confusion, but I think I'll leave it at just those two.  For all I know, the answers to these two will answer the others.

Thank you.

p.s. edit: not sure if it matters, but running the stable 64-bit version of gentoo.

----------

## Schnulli

wait.....

bridging is allways a routing thing.. Network A needs to know Network B and also the Route into......

Dont waiste Time.. ipcop is a stable bridge...install it an sniff the iptable and route tables .. thats all

easy to understand it

----------

